

ChurnBee - Dashboard for startups - davidsrbu

Hey there, my name is David. More then a month ago with two entrepreneurs that have build https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newscurve.com&#x2F; &amp; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;managewp.com&#x2F; I had an interesting discussion about issue that most entrepreneurs have. Entrepreneurs that chose subscription based business model and SaaS, end up building custom solution for dashboard where they could track business health and metrics.<p>ChurnBee - Dashboard for Startups www.churnbee.com<p>I would like to hear you thoughts about this. We have build landing page and developing team have started building the MVP. On 1st of September we will launch our public beta.<p>What do you think about the problem we are trying to solve?<p>Best regards,
David
======
skram
Clickable link: [http://www.churnbee.com](http://www.churnbee.com)

Sounds like a good idea and we could really use something liek this for our
upcoming product, [http://checkqm.com/](http://checkqm.com/) which is our
first SaaS product. There are other dashboarding apps out there but I don't
know of anything specific for SaaS startups.

Looking forward to hearing more and helping out with ideas/testing if you need
it!

Mark

~~~
davidsrbu
Mark,

I'm so glad to hear that. Yes, you hit the point. On market you can find huge
number of dashboards but our focus is on specific business model, SaaS. Our
plan is to build developer friendly API so that you would be able to start
tracking you business growth within few clicks.

Mark for now please subscribe and we would inform you about the progress.

If you are interested to take part in customer development interview please
mail me at david.srbu@churnbee.com I would be happy to talk with you.

~~~
skram
David - Already subscribed :)

I will reach out to the non-tech guys on my team and potentially be in touch
for involvement in the customer development interview phase.

Good luck!

------
jlengrand
Is your twitter button supposed to stick to the left of the screen alone ? :)

Seems like a cool idea :)

~~~
davidsrbu
Hey,

sorry for the late reply. We are using kickofflabs solution for landing page
because we are focused on product. Twitter button is predefined in their
theme, probably that is the best practice :)

